# I got a 40 gal. ready for fish...



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi,
I have a 40 gal. ready to fill with fish. I have no idea what i should get, so im open to any suggestions. I wanted to start a cichlid tank but it was kinda confusing with all the different types and different aggression levels so maybe some cichilds too. Thanks.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hi, welcome to the forums! do you want community cichlids or agressive?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

community cichilds


----------



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

forget the cichilds - GO SALTWATER - get fuzzy lions


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol cichlids and community fish USUALLY do not get along, although there are a lot of cichlids that can live together comfortably. Which contenant are you planning on going with: south america, or africa? Africa are a bit more colorful. If you have had freshwater tanks before then I would maybe consider a saltwater tank, if this is your first tank, stick with good ole community fish until you get the hang of things.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Or you could go with some Dwarf Cichlids with some community fish.


----------



## bsautococker (Aug 3, 2005)

NOOOO.. GOOOO SALTWATER lol j/p i know a guy who has cichlids and they are very colorful and very nice fish.. ive seen jack dempsys with them too and a couple other larger fish kept with them only temp.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

well this tank was an acually an older tank that i had before. I needed to move it because the stand had alot of water damage and i was afraid that it would collapse which would be bad. when i did though,i put them in a shallow tupperware(stupid), all the fish died for some reason(like 5 jumped out). Ive had community fish before i think, you know like barbs and tetras. but i wanted to try something new. Ive never tried saltwater so that might be an option, unless its expensive. what would i need? As for cichilds, i looked around and thought about dwarf cichlids. would those work? i wanted to get alot of smaller fish instead of bigger ones cause when they grow up to be like 8 inchers, it really feels like a dog or something and when i lost them it felt bad. Anyways i wanted to get a large number of tetras of some sort. like 20-25 of them. At one of my fish store, there were some type of neat looking fish in a big group. I liked them because when i walked by, the followed in their tank. I dont remember what they were called, but i do remember they were yellow and about 3/4" long. I thought maybe 10 of those, 10 or so neons, and a cichild or two. something like that.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

That would work just fine get a pair of German Blue Rams and your tetras and you'd be set. You could get some bottom dwellers as well... I am a big fan of corys!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Cories are cute lil buggers

Lyretail cichlids (neolamprologus or lamprologus brichardi) are a great community fish (unless they're spawning).


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

hey i am actually in your same spot. i have a 40g which im cycling now and im getting some german blue rams, cory cats, pleco and neons, but i am planting the tank too. ive never planted one before and saw how nice they look.. there is an idea !


----------

